# The chicks are 14 days old



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are growing like weeds. One silkie mix likes to go on the top roost and fly up to me when I'm sitting on the couch.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awww!!!They are so precious!!!I'm glad to hear the remaining Bredas are doing good.I was going to ask about them...I liked seeing them in your lap,I'm not the only one.I showed Dale your pics and one Dawg posted.He just shook his head LOL


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This one napped in my hair on my neck


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

2 weeks already?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep they were born march 1st


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The lone one is 11 days old, that one was born 3 says after the first set.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The silkie mixes,are brazen. When I have the top open they fly up to the cage ledge..


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Silkie breda feet


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I think I have all males ......nooooooooo


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> I think I have all males ......nooooooooo


Uh oh what makes you think that?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They all have the same tail set like a roo, one has a tail set sorta like a pullet,but the rest have tail sets like a roo. They all have big legs and feet, and are just acting like roos.. I'm really hoping the bredas I get at least one female, I'm keeping a male for breeding so that's ok. The silkie mixes were supposed to go to a friend if female, but they too are acting male. The 1 cuckoo maran rir langshan mix has a prominent comb, big legs and feet, and is just now getting tail feathers and back feathers in. 
Now I'm really hoping I'm very wrong and instead of 9 males I get a few females.. it's just odd that the 4 largest chicks jump out the brooder every chance they get when it's open, which being so brazen is usually roos. I so hope I am wrong and I get more females


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You worry too much and it isn't good for you.My pullets usually start jumping out first and seem to be more adventurous.One of the roosters I hatched out last year did nothing but sleep his first 2 months.Surely you'll have some girls....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh CQ,I'm not worrying , I don't worry about much lol, it's easier to say they are all male ,when they prove me wrong it's a nice surprise lol....


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Been there,done that so I know how you feel.I quit trying to figure it out-they are what they are....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep I agree. I'll just wait and see in a few months lol


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm jealous!!!I want some chicks,too,but I can't.The goslings will be here in 5 weeks(they aren't even made yet!!!) and I can't wait.My maternal instincts are kicking in.I love watching the chicks.They are so cute!!!I especially love when they want to be with you and jump up to be near you.I hope the goslings are as cute and lovable.


----------

